# Is two tanks better?



## Bill Rigsby (May 12, 2017)

I'm setting up a new shop just got done wiring 220
from my compressor, I also have an old craftsman
compressor that well let's just say has seen better
days motor wise and compressor wise. I'm 
wondering if I should run the two tanks in series? 

Benefits Pros cons excetera.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

2 tanks will give you more buffer room and a longer off cycle for the compressor. It will also give you a longer on time as it refills it. Sort of like the same Voltage, but more amps. Useful for when you need a lot of air or run multiple tools at once. No need to have more than you need though.


----------



## zabid (Nov 6, 2017)

If you run your air tools continuously and it is for business purpose, I recommend you a compressor having two tanks. The bigger the tank size, the greater amount of air storage you will get. That means you air storage will not finish very quickly.


----------

